# OCZ Revodrive failing - siisch0: Timeout on slot 30



## karolyi (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,

recently we bought a OCZSSDPX-1RVD0080 card to put it in as a ZFS L2ARC cache. The server started fine, and continued to work for hours, but then there was a kernel panic, stating these siisch0 timeout messages. When it hangs, only a reset helps. I'm helpless with this case, so decided to write here.

My dmesg from start:

http://pastebin.com/n8nEYS5w

uname -a


```
FreeBSD tilos.hu 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #7: Sat Sep  3 02:21:30 CEST 2011     root@tilos.hu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/TILOSKERNEL  amd64
```

My kernel config:


```
cpu             HAMMER
ident           TILOS
machine         amd64
options         SCHED_ULE               # ULE scheduler
options         PREEMPTION              # Enable kernel thread preemption
options         INET                    # InterNETworking
options         SCTP                    # Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options         FFS                     # Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options         SOFTUPDATES             # Enable FFS soft updates support
options         UFS_ACL                 # Support for access control lists
options         UFS_DIRHASH             # Improve performance on big directories
options         UFS_GJOURNAL            # Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options         GEOM_PART_GPT           # GUID Partition Tables.
options         GEOM_LABEL              # Provides labelization
options         KTRACE                  # ktrace(1) support
options         STACK                   # stack(9) support
options         SYSVSHM                 # SYSV-style shared memory
options         SYSVMSG                 # SYSV-style message queues
options         SYSVSEM                 # SYSV-style semaphores
options         P1003_1B_SEMAPHORES     # POSIX-style semaphores
options         _KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options         PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128    # Prevent printf output being interspersed.
options         KBD_INSTALL_CDEV        # install a CDEV entry in /dev
options         HWPMC_HOOKS             # Necessary kernel hooks for hwpmc(4)
options         AUDIT                   # Security event auditing
options         MAC                     # TrustedBSD MAC Framework
options         FLOWTABLE               # per-cpu routing cache
options         SMP                     # Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel
device          cpufreq
device          acpi
device          pci
device          ata
device          atadisk         # ATA disk drives
device          ataraid         # ATA RAID drives
options         ATA_STATIC_ID   # Static device numbering
device          scbus           # SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device          da              # Direct Access (disks)
device          twa             # 3ware 9000 series PATA/SATA RAID
device          atkbdc          # AT keyboard controller
device          atkbd           # AT keyboard
device          psm             # PS/2 mouse
device          kbdmux          # keyboard multiplexer
device          vga             # VGA video card driver
device          splash          # Splash screen and screen saver support
device          sc
device          agp             # support several AGP chipsets
device          uart            # Generic UART driver
device          ppc
device          ppbus           # Parallel port bus (required)
device          lpt             # Printer
device          miibus          # MII bus support
device          re              # RealTek 8139C+/8169/8169S/8110S
device          loop            # Network loopback
device          random          # Entropy device
device          ether           # Ethernet support
device          tun             # Packet tunnel.
device          pty             # BSD-style compatibility pseudo ttys
device          md              # Memory "disks"
device          gif             # IPv6 and IPv4 tunneling
device          faith           # IPv6-to-IPv4 relaying (translation)
device          firmware        # firmware assist module
device          bpf             # Berkeley packet filter
device          uhci            # UHCI PCI->USB interface
device          ohci            # OHCI PCI->USB interface
device          usb             # USB Bus (required)
device          uhid            # "Human Interface Devices"
device          ukbd            # Keyboard
device          ulpt            # Printer
device          umass           # Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
device          ums             # Mouse
device          firewire        # FireWire bus code
device pf
device pflog
device pfsync
device siis
device ahci
device pass
```

I searched the forums for this error message, and i found that others had this problem with eSATA cards, and they solved it with this setting:


```
hint.siisch.0.sata_rev=1
```

Since speed is important here (thatswhy we bought this card as a filesystem cache), i don't want to limit the cards speed.

Recently, i managed to catch the errors before the server halted:


```
siisch0: Timeout on slot 30
siisch0: siis_timeout is 00040000 ss 00000000 rs 7e000000 es 00000000 sts 80190000 serr 00000000
siisch0:  ... waiting for slots 3e000000
siisch1: Timeout on slot 30
siisch1: siis_timeout is 00040000 ss 00000000 rs 70000000 es 00000000 sts 801c0000 serr 00000000
siisch1:  ... waiting for slots 30000000
siisch0: Timeout on slot 29
siisch0: siis_timeout is 00040000 ss 00000000 rs 7e000000 es 00000000 sts 80190000 serr 00000000
siisch0:  ... waiting for slots 1e000000
siisch0: Timeout on slot 28
siisch0: siis_timeout is 00040000 ss 00000000 rs 7e000000 es 00000000 sts 80190000 serr 00000000
siisch0:  ... waiting for slots 0e000000
siisch1: Timeout on slot 29
siisch1: siis_timeout is 00040000 ss 00000000 rs 70000000 es 00000000 sts 801c0000 serr 00000000
siisch1:  ... waiting for slots 10000000
siisch0: Timeout on slot 27
siisch0: siis_timeout is 00040000 ss 00000000 rs 7e000000 es 00000000 sts 80190000 serr 00000000
siisch0:  ... waiting for slots 06000000
siisch0: Timeout on slot 26
siisch0: siis_timeout is 00040000 ss 00000000 rs 7e000000 es 00000000 sts 80190000 serr 00000000
siisch0:  ... waiting for slots 02000000
siisch1: Timeout on slot 28
siisch1: siis_timeout is 00040000 ss 00000000 rs 70000000 es 00000000 sts 801c0000 serr 00000000
siisch0: Timeout on slot 25
siisch0: siis_timeout is 00040000 ss 00000000 rs 7e000000 es 00000000 sts 80190000 serr 00000000
siisch1: Timeout on slot 30
siisch1: siis_timeout is 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 40000000 es 00000000 sts 801e0000 serr 00000000
siisch0: Timeout on slot 30
siisch0: siis_timeout is 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 40000000 es 00000000 sts 801e0000 serr 00000000
siisch1: Timeout on slot 30
siisch1: siis_timeout is 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 40000000 es 00000000 sts 801e0000 serr 00000000
(ada1:siisch1:0:0:0): lost device
siisch0: Timeout on slot 30
siisch0: siis_timeout is 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 40000000 es 00000000 sts 801e0000 serr 00000000
(ada0:siisch0:0:0:0): lost device
siisch1: Timeout on slot 30
siisch1: siis_timeout is 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 70000000 es 00000000 sts 801e0000 serr 00000000
siisch1:  ... waiting for slots 30000000
siisch1: Timeout on slot 29
siisch1: siis_timeout is 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 70000000 es 00000000 sts 801e0000 serr 00000000
siisch1:  ... waiting for slots 10000000
siisch1: Timeout on slot 28
siisch1: siis_timeout is 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 70000000 es 00000000 sts 801e0000 serr 00000000
siisch0: Timeout on slot 30
siisch0: siis_timeout is 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 7e000000 es 00000000 sts 80190000 serr 00000000
siisch0:  ... waiting for slots 3e000000
siisch0: Timeout on slot 29
siisch0: siis_timeout is 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 7e000000 es 00000000 sts 80190000 serr 00000000
siisch0:  ... waiting for slots 1e000000
siisch0: Timeout on slot 28
siisch0: siis_timeout is 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 7e000000 es 00000000 sts 80190000 serr 00000000
siisch0:  ... waiting for slots 0e000000
siisch0: Timeout on slot 27
siisch0: siis_timeout is 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 7e000000 es 00000000 sts 80190000 serr 00000000
siisch0:  ... waiting for slots 06000000
siisch0: Timeout on slot 26
siisch0: siis_timeout is 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 7e000000 es 00000000 sts 80190000 serr 00000000
siisch0:  ... waiting for slots 02000000
siisch0: Timeout on slot 25
siisch0: siis_timeout is 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 7e000000 es 00000000 sts 80190000 serr 00000000
```

Any suggestions?

-Laszlo


----------



## karolyi (Sep 5, 2011)

Now this is getting serious.

I replaced the card with another one, as this error were a hardware fault. The server started, went for 2.5hrs, then a kernel panic occurred. Cannot post details, because i only have a remote console for it, and i've only seen some reports of halted processes there.

If anyone has a clue, please help me out.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2011)

FWIW I get the same siis_timeout messages on an eSATA card hooked up to an external 4 disk SATA cabinet. No panics though, and everything seems to work fine. I'm also running a relatively recent 8.2-STABLE.

Some posts I found suggested to add this to /boot/loader.conf:

```
hint.siisch.0.sata_rev=1
```

However, it didn't do much for me.


----------



## mav@ (Sep 5, 2011)

karolyi, you may try to disable MSI interrupts by adding to /boot/loader.conf line:

```
hint.siis.0.msi=0
```


----------



## karolyi (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi mav,

Okay, i'll try it. I'll return later on with the results.


----------



## karolyi (Sep 5, 2011)

This setting did not fix it. After ~3hrs of uptime, there was a kernel panic again.

Any more suggestions? I'd be more than happy to get this extremely fast card working right.


----------



## karolyi (Sep 6, 2011)

Additional information:

It seems like adding the 


```
hint.siisch.0.sata_rev=1
```

line to /boot/loader.conf fixes the crashes, no crash in 19 hours so far. However, this setting limits the card's speed to 150MB/s, which is awful knowing that the card can do 540MB/s. This would need 
	
	



```
hint.siisch.0.sata_rev=3
```
 AFAIK.

I'll try later on a BIOS refresh, to see if it helps.


----------



## MickBurke (Nov 16, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> FWIW I get the same siis_timeout messages on an eSATA card hooked up to an external 4 disk SATA cabinet. No panics though, and everything seems to work fine. I'm also running a relatively recent 8.2-STABLE.
> 
> Some posts I found suggested to add this to /boot/loader.conf:
> 
> ...



Curious if you ever found a solution? I'm BRAND new to FreeBSD and am using FreeNAS for an ESXi server I'm working on. I'm getting this same error on a 4 drive 'Venus T5' box that I want to use. It's not compatible directly with ESXi so I thought using it in the NAS would be the next best option... If it'll work. Thanks for any input!

Mick


----------

